# Interior question



## tyspet (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone have experience using the Stage 3 Interior Kit from OPG?
Does it give you most of what is needed to do the interior?? I know it doesnt include anything for the dash or console, but as far as everything else goes.....will it do the trick?? Or are there parts that need to be painted or dyed?? 
I know the steering column and A pillars need to be painted if you are changing the interior colour, but anything else?
Any info on installing interior/changing interior colour/stage 3 interior kit is appreciated. 
Thanks, 
and thanks for this forum.......best resource out there for someone new to this!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ty, Welcome. Check and see who makes the interior parts. From what I have been told, Legendary Interiors has the best seat, and door panel kits. Some of the upholstery is "flat" looking, the lines are heat sealed into the design but the texture is not good. ASK FOR SAMPLES if you are not sure!! Eric :cheers


----------

